# BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge



## Plinius (15. Juni 2017)

*BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

hey!

nach langem hin und her - und vor allem nach unzufrieden stellender anfrage bei alphacool - habe ich vor meinen bisherigen turmkühler gegen einen silent loop 240 zu tauschen

system:
i5 4670K
Asrock Z87 Pro 3
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Define R4 PCGH

ich bin, was kühler (de)montage angeht absoluter anfänger

meine fragen, bei denen ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt:

 *Schlauchlänge*
meint ihr reichen die 39 cm Schlauchlänge (von PCGH gemessen 38cm) aus um den Radiator in der front zu installieren? Die Top-Lüfterpositionen sind in der R4 PCGH Version nicht verfügbar
*CPU reinigen*
wie reinige ich die CPU von der alten WLP? Reicht 70% Alkohol? Welche Tücher sollte ich verwenden? Reicht Küchenrolle?
*welche Wärmeleitpaste (WLP)*
reicht die WLP die dem SL 240 beiliegt? oder sollte ich die paar Euro in eine bessere Paste investieren? Mir ist sowohl die Kühleigenschaft als auch die Langlebigkeit sehr wichtig
*Wie WLP richtig auftragen?*
ich habe noch nie Paste aufgetragen. Wie merke ich, dass ich zu viel aufgetragen habe? Kann man überhaupt zu wenig Paste auftragen? Darf Paste über den Heatspreader hinausgequetscht werden oder darf da in keinem Fall etwas übertreten? Darf beim Auftragen im schlimmsten Fall leicht "gekleckert" werden?
*12V Anschluss für Pumpe: wo und wie?*
Der SL 240 soll ja unbedingt mit 12V betrieben werden. An welchem Lüfteranschluss soll ich die Pumpe anschließen? Den CPU FAN 4-Pin oder den CPU FAN 3-Pin Anschluss? Im UEFI reicht es den CPU FAN speed auf "hochleistung" zu schalten? Oder welche Einstellung garantiert 12v?
*Lüfter tauschen?*
soll ich bei den beigelegten Silent Wing Lüftern bleiben oder auch hier lieber Geld ausgeben und sinnvollere Lüfter dazukaufen? Welche ratet ihr mir?
*Lüfteranschlüsse*
Werden die Lüfter besser per PWM angeschlossen? Am CASE FAN port? Oder soll ich sie per 3pin an die Lüftersteuerung des gehäuses dranhängen?

danke euch vielmals für euren rat!


----------



## taglicht (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

1. Vollkommen ausreichend.
2. Isopropanol aus der Apotheke, 70 Prozent geht auch, 99 wäre besser. Küchenrolle geht zwar, ist aber nicht ganz fusselfrei. Kaffeefilter werden hier gerne genommen.
3. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
4. Ist ne Glaubensfrage, was die Art der Auftragung angeht. Gemessen an der 1 Gramm Spritze der Kryonaut sollte diese für mindestens zwei, eher drei Anwendungen reichen. Ich empfehle immer das Verstreichen mit Kreditkarte oder ähnlichem, um den kompletten HS sicher und gleichmäßig abzudecken. Setzt ne ruhige Hand und etwas Zeit voraus, ist aber gerade bei der Silent Loop zu empfehlen, da hier der Anpressdruck "nur" bei 200 N liegt und die Kryonaut doch recht zäh ist. Und nein, kleckern ist nicht erwünscht!
5. Kannste ruhig an den 4 Pin CPU Header klemmen, sofern du keinen separaten Pump Header hast (hab da jetzt bei deinem Board nicht nachgeschaut). Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Lüftersteuerung im UEFI auf DC stellt und eben volle Leistung. Die Pumpe der Silent Loop darf nicht runtergeregelt werden!
6. Da sind keine Silent Wings dran. Das sind Pure Wings. Kannst du durch SW3 oder NB eLoops ersetzen, wenn dir diese zu laut sind.
7. Kannst du an den Port deiner Lüftersteuerung hängen, wenn du nicht willst, dass die Lüfter bei Last hochdrehen. Wenn dir Lüfter je nach CPU Temperatur laufen sollen, wirst sie logischerweise an den CPU Header klemmen müssen, die Pumpe kannste ja auch an jeden anderen Anschluss klemmen.

Abschließend noch ein Rat... Greif besser zu nem High End Luftkühler statt einer AiO. Letztere würde ich nur nehmen, wenn ich nicht ausreichend Platz für nen DRP3 oder NH-D15 hab und mir nen Custom Loop zu teuer ist.


----------



## FussyTom (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Plinius schrieb:


> *Schlauchlänge*
> meint ihr reichen die 39 cm Schlauchlänge (von PCGH gemessen 38cm) aus um den Radiator in der front zu installieren? Die Top-Lüfterpositionen sind in der R4 PCGH Version nicht verfügbar
> *CPU reinigen*
> wie reinige ich die CPU von der alten WLP? Reicht 70% Alkohol? Welche Tücher sollte ich verwenden? Reicht Küchenrolle?
> ...



Moin Plinius,

ich habe auch die Silent Loop 240 und ich hoffe Dir helfen zu können:

1. Ja, völlig ausreichend!
2. Für solche Reinigungen nehme ich eigentlich auch immer Isopropanol, so wie "Taglicht".
3. Ich habe die mitgelieferte genommen und die Temperaturen meines 1800X sind alle samt einfach spitze. Du kannst aber auch das Premium-Produkt wie den Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut oder die CoolerMaster MasterGel Pro nehmen. Meines Erachtens aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
4. Nimm am besten einen Spatel oder eine entwertete Gutschein-Plastikkarte (Bauart ähnlich wie eine EC-Karte), dann machst du einen KLECKS!!! Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU und verteilst diesen mit dem Spatel oder der Plastikkarte gleichmäßig auf dem Heatspreader. Wirklich nur wenig Wärmeleitpaste nehmen, da du nur eine dünne Schicht auftragen musst um kleinste Micro-Unebenheiten auszugleichen.
5. Die Pumpe hat eine konstante Drehzahl, darf also nicht gedrosselt werden und muss daher mit 12V betrieben werden. Mein MB hat für die Pumpe einen AIO-PUMP-Anschluss! Auf Bildern von deinem kann ich jetzt keinen entdecken. In deinem Fall würde ich einen ungeregelten Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss (CHA_FAN), oder einen von dir genannten nehmen und im BIOS kontrollieren, dass er ungeregelt ist und permanent 12V (DC) anliegen.
6. Du kannst die mitgelieferten Pure Wings ruhig nehmen, die machen einen guten Job. Du kannst Sie aber auch gegen Silent Wings austauschen, wenn du magst.
7. Also wenn die Lüfter nach Last regeln sollen, dann wäre PWM schon sinnvoll. So habe ich es! 

Wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest, brauchst Du keine bessere Wärmeleitpaste oder Lüfter für ein paar °C weniger!
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## Chimera (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Oder einfach nen Adapter nehmen und direkt am Netzteil an nem 4 Pin Molex anschliessen. So nen 3 Pin Fan-> 4 Pin Molex Adapter haben ja viele daheim rumliegen (liegen ja oft Lüftern bei) und falls nicht, kanbn man sich so einen simpel selber basteln oder man kauft sich einen. Vorteil Netzteil: man muss sich weder mit Settings im UEFI noch sonst was beschäftigen, einfach anschliessen und es läuft mit 12V (natürlich schauen, dass Adapter korrekt für 12V ist und nicht etwa nen 5V/7V Adapter nehmen).. Manko: man muss halt das Pumpenkabel bissel verlegen.
Andere Möglichkeit: Blick ins Handbuch des Mobos werfen und mal gucken, wie welcher Fan Header geregelt wird. Denn manche Boards haben jeweils 1 Header, der permanent 12V liefert und nicht regelbar ist (bei meinem ist es der PWR_FAN). Die Lüfis würd ich ganz normal am CPU_FAN anschliessen, so dass sie ganz normal wie bei nem Lukü auch bei steigender Temperatur etwas schneller laufen. Und bzgl. der Lüfis: naja, die Pure Wings sind zwar ok, aber eben keine super-duper Himmelsstürmer. Zudem sind sie grad gedrosselt recht schwach, was man im direkten Vergleich mit etwas besseren Lüfis gut sieht (hab meine Pure Wings nach dem Kauf der Silent Loop gegen die Noctua NF-P12, EKL WingBoost, Akasa Apache und noch paar Lüfis vergleichdrehen lassen und unter 50% Drehzahl gingen sie halt schon ziemlich unter gegen die anderen). Wenn man mit dem Kompro leben kann, dann sein lassen. Wenn man sich an kleinen Details nervt (wie kein gutes Lager, recht schwachbrüstig bei gedrosselter Drehzahl), dann wechselt man. Welche man nimmt, ist Geschmackssache. Ich hab damals zu den SW3 HS PWM gegriffen, da sie nach oben hin Luft haben (für die ganz heissen Tage), durch den schönen "Trichter" etwas mehr Bumms liefern als die Pure Wings und vorallem das deutlich bessere Lager besitzen. Man kann auch zu den Eloops greifen, wenn man diese mag (tue ich z.B. gar nicht, mag deren Laufgeräusch nicht) oder zu den Noctua, was das Herz begehrt 
Aber: bevor man gleich auf neue Lüfis setzt, sollt man den Pure Wings schon ne Chance geben. Denn wie gesagt, sie sind nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nicht super gut. Fand sie vergleichbar mit den WingBoost, auch die leiden gedrosselt etwas an Leistungsschwund


----------



## Plinius (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

wow, vielen dank für eure vielen infos 

@taglicht warum würdest du mir von einer AiO abraten?
der aktuelle Macho geht mir schon sehr auf den nerv - er ist riesig und wann immer ich was da "oben" basteln muss brech ich mir halb die finger
wenn ich nun also platz schaffen könnte und gleichzeitig die temperaturen senke...warum nicht - das müsste ich durch eine AiO ja erreichen oder?

ich erhoffe mir auch, durch den SL240 reserven zu erhalten um den 4670k zu übertakten (habe ich zwar noch nie...aber angeblich ist das ja nicht so schwer, oder?)

ich bin grundsätzlich bereit vorab schon die lüfter und die WLP zu ersetzen - mir mangelt es dank nachwuchs an zeit, und wenn ich schon ein projekt angehe, dann soll gleich alles sitzen.
fire and forget sozusagen 
ich möchte nur keinen unfug kaufen bzw. mir das leben selbst schwerer machen als es sein muss

bzgl den Lüfter Anschlüssen - das Handbuch des Asrock ist ein ziemlicher mist, ich kann nirgendwo ablesen wie genau die jeweiligen anschlüsse geregelt sind
Ich habe, wenn ich es richtig sehe:
1x Power Fan 3 Pin
2x Chassis Fan PWM
1x CPU Fan PWM
1x CPU Fan 3 Pin

Im Uefi kann ich die CPU Fans gemeinsam und die Chassis Fans getrennt regulieren - daraus würde ich deduzieren, dass der PWR Fan unreguliert ist, doch bedeutet das automatisch 12V DC?
im UEFI habe ich auch keine V angaben - ich kann es nur auf silent, balanced und hochleistung (oder so ähnlich) schalten

habe beim stöbern auf caseking das hier gefunden - taugt das zum reinigen etwas?
Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml

werden beide lüfter eigentlich per Y Kabel an ein und den selben Fan Port gesteckt? oder brauchen die getrennte anschlüsse?
ich habe mir überlegt eventuell in Noctua NF F12 zu "investieren"...noctua bewirbt die ja als besonders radiator tauglich - ist das nur ein marketing schmäh?
sind die P12 besser?


----------



## Chimera (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Erwarte nicht zu viel. Hab auf beiden CPUs vorher auch den Macho gehabt, beim Intel kam dann die Cryorig A80 mit 280mm Radi und beim Phenom die Silent Loop 120 rein. Temperaturmässig gewann ich 1-2°C, Lautstärke ist auch gleich geblieben, nämlich leise. Nur vom Platz her ist es nun viel besser und genau darum ging es mir. Ne AIO wird grad bei high-end Luküs niemals zu ner super-duper Leistungssteigerung führen, dazu sind sie aber auch gar nicht gedacht. Wenn du nen echten Gewinn willst, müsstest du bei ner AIO min.(!) auf nen 280er Radi oder eben mehr setzen oder gleich in ne Custom Wakü investieren.
Und ein Y-Kabel ist eben dazu da, damit man 2 Lüfis an einem Header anschliessen kann.

Edit: Guck, hier kannst du in etwa sehen, wie klein der Leistungsgewinn ist: Testresultate Serienlufter - Seite 6 -> im Vergleich zum Macho Le Grand mit den Serienlüfis 3°C Gewinn. Mit deren Referenzlüfis ist der Abstand zu guten Luküs noch kleiner. Der Vorteil einer AIO ist einfach, dass man die CPU Abwärme direkt aus dem Gehäuse pusten kann und sich CPU Kühler und Graka nicht gegenseitig aufheizen.


----------



## FussyTom (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Plinius schrieb:


> werden beide lüfter eigentlich per Y Kabel an ein und den selben Fan Port gesteckt? oder brauchen die getrennte anschlüsse?



Ja, dem SL240 liegt ein Y-Kabel bei, mit dem Du beide Lüfter an einen Anschluss anschließt!


----------



## Plinius (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

hi!

sry für meine späte rückmeldung - nachwuchs kam dazwischen 

obwohl ich noch nie an den lüftern rumgebaut habe habe ich mich entschlossen mir den silent loop 240 zu bestellen (in der hoffnung, dass sich die schläuche in der länge ausgehen um den radi an der front zu montieren) - zusätzlich habe ich gleich 2 Noctua NF-F12PWM und wie hier empfohlen die TG Kryonaut bestellt
zum reinigen der cpu werde ich dieses Arctic Clean reinigungsset verwenden - ich hoffe das ist keine fatale oder unsinnige wahl?

danke auch für die hinweise, dass ich mir nicht zu viel erwarten soll - das tu ich nicht, ich sehe es nur als gutes projekt um wieder mal meinen rechner auf vordermann zu bringen - sowohl was putzen als auch aufräumen anbelangt
ich hoffe aber dennoch dass sich so ein paar kühl reserven ergeben und ich im nächsten schritt probieren kann den i5 4670k zu übertakten

ich habe nur abschließend 2 wichtige fragen:

- kann ich irgendwie testen ob am PWR FAN wirklich 12V anliegen? in der anleitung finde ich keine angabe, gleichzeitig halte ich es für den besten anschluss für die pumpe, gebt ihr mir da recht?
- be quiet empfiehlt die AiO alle 2 jahre nachzufüllen...sie hat keinen AGB...von daher blöd gefragt, woher weiß ich ob und wie viel ich nachfüllen soll? bis es übergeht? raten?

nochmals vielen dank euch und drückt mir ein klein wenig die daumen - vor allem vor dem WLP auftragen bin ich etwas nervös ;P


----------



## Chimera (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Du kannst es simpel testen: häng nen Lüfi ran und du wirst sehen: egal was du einstellst, er wird immer mit 100% Drehzahl rennen  Und wegen dem nachfüllen: einfach abwarten und ein Blick in die Anleitung werfen, da steht es genau und mit Bildern beschrieben  Die  240 und 280 haben das Nachfüllloch am Pumpengehäuse, da ist nix mit AGB oder so. Bei der 120 ist es einfacher, da hat man zusätzlich noch ne grössere Öffnung am Radi selbst. Wenn dir die Garantie wurst ist, kannst du aber nach 2 Jahren auch gleich nen AGB in den Kreislauf hängen, so wie ich in naher Zukunft vom 120er Radi auf nen 280er wechseln werd (mir ist die Garantie eh egal, drum nehm ich so was auch gerne in Angriff).
Sorgen wegen dem nachfüllen würd ich mir effektiv erst dann machen, wenn es ansteht. Vorher sich den Kopf zerbrechen...naja, macht not very much Sinn


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Vergiss das mit dem Nachfüllen. Die Dinger sollten auch so einige Jahre halten.
Und den Lüfter Anschluss einfach im Bios auf DC stellen und gut.


----------



## Plinius (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und den Lüfter Anschluss einfach im Bios auf DC stellen und gut.


den PWR FAN kann ich im UEFI gar nicht einstellen - deswegen vermute ich dass er eh mit 12V läuft...aber ich konnte es bisher halt nicht verifizieren


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Kannst du nicht? Sollte aber gehen.


----------



## Plinius (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht? Sollte aber gehen.



nö kann ich leider nicht

ich kann nur CPU FAN 1+2, Case FAN 1 und Case FAN 2 getrennt voneinander steuern
PWR FAN kann ich scheinbar nicht beeinflussen

ich hab dann bei hwmonitor nachgeschaut (mein cpu lüfter hängt aktuell an pwr fan) ... und läuft nur auf 900 statt 1200 rpm
hab pc aufgemacht...hatte scheinbar einen low noise adapter dran...kabel hängt direkt dran und der lüfter (Noctua NF-A14 FLX) dreht jetzt mit seinen 1200 rpm
scheint also auf 12V fix zu sein....
dafür höre ich jetzt den rechner deutlich xD
aber das werde ich dann eh alles "reparieren" wenn alle teile da sind


----------



## Chimera (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht? Sollte aber gehen.



Hab bis heute noch kein Mobo gesehen, wo sich der PWR_FAN regeln liess. Hab grad mal bei allen drei PCs nachgeguckt und weder im UEFI vom Z77, noch im BIOS der beiden AMDs ist es zu finden und auch beim P55 gab es dies nicht.  Was aber ging, wenn man ein entsprechendes Netzteil hatte: man konnte den extra 3 Pin Anschluss vom Netzteil (nicht ein Lüfi Anschluss a la BQ Netzteile, sondern ein 3 Pin wie in Lüfis selber nutzen) dort anschliessen und danach die Drehzahl auslesen. That's it. Aber eben, ist ein Relikt, denn bei heutigen Netzteilen sieht man so was gar nicht mehr, mein letztes war das X-Strike von Nesteq, da war dieses noch dran und liess sich auch am Mobo anpappen.
Damals wurde schon die Vermutung geäussert, dass weil er eben nicht für die Regelung eines Lüfis gemacht ist, drum eben auch imemr mit den 12V läuft. Bei meinem M4A87TD Evo ist dort übrigens die Pumpe der Silent Loop angeschlossen, ist nicht mal um 0,01% regelbar und läuft dauerhaft mit 12V.

Edit: Guck, auf diesem Bild vom Kabelstrang des Nesteq kannst du den Anschluss gut erkennen, ist der rote 3 Pin. Kann man auch hier nachlesen, bei "fest montierte Kabel": NesteQ X-Strike 850W Netzteil im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D. Eigentlich könnten die Hersteller heute so langsam diesen PWR_FAN weglassen und dafür nen regelbaren Anschluss anpappen, denn hab seit dem Nesteq kein Netzteil mehr gesehen, wo man die Drehzahl über ein gesondertes Kabel auslesen konnte (abgesehen natürlich von Modellen wie den Corsair, aber dort geht es ja über das Corsair Link und nicht über ein 3 Pin Kabel vom Netzteil zum Mobo).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich das. 
Das ist der Anschluss für das Netzteil, damit die Drehtahl des Lüfters ausgelesen werden kann. Gibt es den heute überhaupt noch? Ich kenne kein Netzteil mehr, das dafür noch eine Strippe bietet.
Den Anschluss kannst du sowieso vergessen, der ist für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen.
Dann schließ die Pumpe lieber direkt ans Netzteil ab. Aber achte darauf, dass du keinen 7 Volt Adapter verwendest.


----------



## Chimera (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich das.
> Das ist der Anschluss für das Netzteil, damit die Drehtahl des Lüfters ausgelesen werden kann. Gibt es den heute überhaupt noch? Ich kenne kein Netzteil mehr, das dafür noch eine Strippe bietet.
> Den Anschluss kannst du sowieso vergessen, der ist für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen.
> Dann schließ die Pumpe lieber direkt ans Netzteil ab. Aber achte darauf, dass du keinen 7 Volt Adapter verwendest.



Nun, Netzteile damit findet man evtl. noch vereinzelt bei eBay & Co., aber bei den Markenherstellern schon länger nicht mehr. Drum verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, warum die Hersteller den noch immer am Board haben und daraus nicht einfach nen SYS_FAN oder CHA_FAN machen. Regelbar ist der PWR_FAN zwar nicht, liefert aber (zumindest bei meinen drei Brettern hier) konstant 12V und da muss man auch keine Angst haben, dass man aus Versehen was drosselt oder so  Aber die Idee mit dem Netzteil ist auch gut, wenn man nen Adapter hat. An jedem normalen Lüfianschluss würd ich(!) die SL eben nicht anschliessen, denn auch wenn man den Header problemlos auf 100% Drehzahl einstellen kann (also im DC-Mode), hab ich leider auch schon erlebt, dass nach nem BIOS Update plötzlich ganz andere Werte vorhanden waren oder die Lüfisettings zurückgesetzt wurden und wenn man in so nem Fall nicht daran denkt die Pumpe wieder auf 12V Betrieb zu stellen...
Drum ist meine persönliche Meinung: entweder am PWR_FAN (wenn am Brett vorhanden) oder wie Treshold schrieb, an nem Netzteiladapter. Aber dann den richtigen nehmen, für 3 Pin -> Molex 12V und nicht so einen 3 Pin -> Molex 5V/7V


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

Dafür soll ja aber der Wakü Pumpen Anschluss sein. Der liefert mehr Ampere und den kannst du im Bios problemlos einstellen.


----------



## Plinius (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 240: WLP, Lüfter Anschluss/Steuerung, Schlauchlänge*

habe mich endlich getraut den umbau zu machen
natürlich bin ich auf so manche schwierigkeit (für mich als anfänger) gestoßen...aber ich denke es funktioniert alles...wobei so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht (weil ich immer unsicher bin bei sowas)
falls ihr zeit habt schaut bitte in diesem thread vorbei http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...emperaturen-richtig-gekuehlt.html#post8939248
vll könnt ihr mich ja beruhigen 

nochmals danke euch allen!


----------

